# Tree stand



## shaloskymark026 (11 mo ago)

I have a two hunter Gorilla tree stand that a urban hunter left on my property and never returned. Been set up for the last three years and I just dragged it out of the woods. Free to good home. Just need to pic it up. I'm in Gahanna


----------



## Erie Knight (Jun 27, 2011)

You may want to move your post over to Market Place. I'm sure that someone will jump on them. Wish I was closer to Gahanna - would be nice to have extra stands on my property.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sent you a pm


----------

